

WpXtreme - Dope your Wordpress - nicolaballotta
http://wpxtre.me
wpXtreme is a powerful plugin suite based on years of experience on the Wordpress CMS. By downloading just one plugin you'll gain access to an evergrowing marketplace of professional components suiting your needs for ecommerce sites, portals and blogs.
======
splatzone
Bit of a cringeworthy name, but I'll be watching this. By 'downloading one
plugin' I'm guessing you bypass the WP plugin system?

